# ESP EII range is real.



## capoeiraesp (Feb 24, 2013)

ESP Guitars: Elias Vilianen(Sonata Arctica) playing his new ESP/E-II Sig.model(
Wouldn't mind that 7 banger but with a less 'metal' pick guard. 

Apparently there's some similar to Steph's tele coming too but with 2 things different...


----------



## Zado (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope they will change the logo design,seriously


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually really like it, its a good solution to a more metal shape within a more traditional/widely accepted shape.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see what gets announced at MusikMesse. I've been hovering on the verge of buying a current Standard Series Horizon for months but may have to wait to see if there are any better colour options available for that shape in the E-II line.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw him playing an ESP custom shop 6 and 7 string version of this just a month or two ago.

I love that there's a Sonata Arctica sig on the market for the first time. I'm a huge fan.

But I think it's BS that ESP openly denied that there would be an E-II line when asked.


----------



## Symb0lic (Feb 24, 2013)

Really nice, I actually quite like the pickguard.

Probably the best looking ESP 7 string I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 24, 2013)

Inspired by Ibanez Universe, to be sure. Viljanen is a devout Vai fan and I remember Vai actually complimenting him on a particularly good record or something.. Nice guitars really


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 24, 2013)

1b4n3z said:


> Inspired by Ibanez Universe, to be sure. Viljanen is a devout Vai fan and I remember Vai actually complimenting him on a particularly good record or something.. Nice guitars really



I was about to say it totally reminds me of the Universe, the inspiration is really apparent


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 24, 2013)

He was endorsed by Ibanez and has a few LACS', so I was surprised to we him playing ESP when they came though Pittsburgh. Not sure what that's about.

In any case, I liked Jani much more. The last two Sonata albums have been cool, but not amazing like everything before them.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 24, 2013)

That pickguard needs a redesign.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty cool. A bit different.


----------



## Zado (Feb 24, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> In any case, I liked Jani much more. The last two Sonata albums have been cool, but not amazing like everything before them.


not even cool imho  with Jani they were far better,I agree


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2013)

Elias is a great guitarist! 

Yeah... I am surprised to see that went to ESP as well. 

AOA - Yeah man. The Last Amazing Greys but it lacked so many guitar solos... it was sad.


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 24, 2013)

One inlay at the 12th fret would look much better...


----------



## Bower1 (Feb 24, 2013)

The guitar look pretty nice. Not into the EMG's but hey it's his choice and not mine. 

Jani was way more awesome in my opinion. I bought the Cains Offering record. I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully this means more E-II Models to come out. Although at first i was skeptical, I would like something new and fresh from ESP.


----------



## BoredomKills (Feb 24, 2013)

Could someone please explain to me what this whole EII range is about?


----------



## Aztec (Feb 25, 2013)

BoredomKills said:


> Could someone please explain to me what this whole EII range is about?



It'll basically replace the ESP Standard series. I think that from 2014 onwards there will be no more production ESP Standards, only E-II.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 25, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> but it lacked so many guitar solos... it was sad.


Blame Tony? 

Best song on the album in my opinion, and has a kickass solo. Written by Henkka.


----------



## OlisDead (Feb 25, 2013)

ESP E-II Line UP - Page 1

E-II range! More to come!

Can't post them now but Bmusic is putting some pics on their Facebook page too!


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, that is sad. I don't understand why they are doing this, they build up a brand reputation, only to change it. Seems like an EPIC fail if you ask me.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dude they got an Urban Camo M-II still, I could care less about the name change that guitar will be mine, same with those Tele 7s.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Blame Tony?
> 
> Best song on the album in my opinion, and has a kickass solo. Written by Henkka.




That's some odd extra, since I've never even heard it before 

I think "No Dream Can Heal a Broken Heart" is the best on there, but honestly, I don't really love anything on that album. Unia blows me away even now, though. So much awesome material on there.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Dude they got an Urban Camo M-II still, I could care less about the name change that guitar will be mine, same with those Tele 7s.



Not to mention the real H-III with the cockstock.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like that Tele 7  Right pickup placement. I don't like middle pickups D:


----------



## nik35 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah damn.


----------



## epsylon (Feb 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Dude they got an Urban Camo M-II still, I could care less about the name change that guitar will be mine, same with those Tele 7s.



There's a difference, ESP M-II camo's have a non reverse headstock (just like the more expensive hanneman sig). The E-II has a reverse headstock.
Some might say it's better, but I like non reverse headstocks better... 

It's a good thing I already own one.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

epsylon said:


> There's a difference, ESP M-II camo's have a non reverse headstock (just like the more expensive hanneman sig). The E-II has a reverse headstock.
> Some might say it's better, but I like non reverse headstocks better...
> 
> It's a good thing I already own one.



1. Lucky 

2. I do like the non reversed headstock more. It matches my M-II Woodland Camo. Now I can have twins!


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 25, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's some odd extra, since I've never even heard it before


It's on the Japanese version I think.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

nik35 said:


> Ah damn.


MAgnificent!I just don't like the logo,it's fugly


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

Some will like this


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

All I can says is its about damn time they made a 7-string MII. Even if I don't like the pickguard. I always wanted just a 7-string version of a plain MII. Like an ESP RG7620 if you will. I don't mind the name change either.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 25, 2013)

that "logo" is the pure horror


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 25, 2013)

That pick guard looks hilarious!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am going to contact me ESP dealer about these. I am willing to bet certain ones can come to the USA, I.E. Horizons, M-IIs, ECT. and they will later one. 

Damn ESP, making shit I like!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2013)

Still think people are overreacting over the logo.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still think people are overreacting over the logo.


 
Yeah I know. People who beg for a "cockstock" and then bitch about what the logo looks like lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 25, 2013)

Why the hell have they decided to call them E-IIs instead of ESPs all of a sudden?


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Why the hell have they decided to call them E-IIs instead of ESPs all of a sudden?



They are trying to make ESP the name for the custom shop and custom shop sig models only. My guess it has to do with the domestic dealer market. 

I do not care, same guitars made by the same people and there are some sick new models coming out


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 25, 2013)

i was kinda apprehensive about the E-II thing at first, but now that i see the guitars i couldn't care less about the name.

shame i won't be able to afford one in the next 10 years...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

I respect SA and like that they're using a 7 but I don't care for that particular guitar at all. I like every album they put out less than the one that came before it, Ecliptica is AWESOME.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 25, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> i was kinda apprehensive about the E-II thing at first, but now that i see the guitars i couldn't care less about the name.
> 
> shame i won't be able to afford one in the next 10 years...


 
Most of the line is the same as the ESP standard series. I don't know why you all are getting all excited.

Maybe its called E-II because it is twice what you would have paid for an ESP.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 25, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Most of the line is the same as the ESP standard series. I don't know why you all are getting all excited.
> 
> Maybe its called E-II because it is twice what you would have paid for an ESP.



Because of the t7 man...

Are there any prices known yet? Surely they're not gonna be 2x ESP money.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> Because of the t7 man...
> 
> Are there any prices known yet? Surely they're not gonna be 2x ESP money.



Shane at Bmusic said the prices are between what the Standards were and what the LTD Elites are


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> Because of the t7 man...
> 
> Are there any prices known yet? Surely they're not gonna be 2x ESP money.



Im pretty sure they wont be.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Shane at Bmusic said the prices are between what the Standards were and what the LTD Elites are


then why not extending the LTD elite series with these? ESP,LTD,LTD deluxe,LTD elite,Edwards,E-II,Navigator... this is gonna be pretty complicated 




possumkiller said:


> Yeah I know. People who beg for a "cockstock" and then bitch about what the logo looks like lol.


Yours will be like this


----------



## davedeath (Feb 25, 2013)

HIII with cockstock, ill deal with a floyd for that


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 27, 2013)

Cool guitars!

Why would ESP change their name if they have a massive fan base of die-hard players who will shell out thousands of dollars a year in products?

Or, if ESP is still kicking it as ESP, then why would they make a company that sells the same stuff with the same specs that sell for the same price?

This puzzles me.


----------



## Depressed_Oracle (Feb 27, 2013)

cockstock >
new logo <
new paint job >
Manageable


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Blame Tony?
> 
> Best song on the album in my opinion, and has a kickass solo. Written by Henkka.




That was awesome! That song is better than half the stuff on the album.  I loved Flag in the Ground and the Amazing Greys though. 

Where in the world did that song come from?

How is the new album? Good or bad?


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 27, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Where in the world did that song come from?
> 
> How is the new album? Good or bad?


Japanese version.

This is the only song I liked from the new album.


Kind of novelty, but still catchy.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 27, 2013)

Do not want.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 27, 2013)

EII, LTD Elite, I'm confused.


----------



## Miek (Feb 27, 2013)

EII is the new name for Standard Series ESP, LTD elite is a new line that's above LTD but below EII (ESP standard)


----------



## SkullCrusher (Aug 4, 2013)

For for this /N/ecro bump

But does anyone have anymore info these E-ii guitars.

Electric Sound Products

Found this page.


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 4, 2013)

my all time favorite band. though I prefer their earlier work. btw, Jani Liimatainen's custom shop Ibanez guitars were way cooler! shame that those weren't a sig model


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## jephjacques (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh shit :O

Electric Sound Products


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 4, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Oh shit :O
> 
> Electric Sound Products



God I hope they bring these to the US! Such awesome guitars


----------



## Yimmj (Aug 4, 2013)

Why did you show me this? now i have to lust over guitars that are half a world away, and are exactly everything i want in a guitar..

( EC-II FR)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 4, 2013)

Electric Sound Products

Okay, ESP. You've got my attention. Now throw some prices at me.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Aug 6, 2013)

Been making some enquiries.


----------



## serch777 (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't see a 6-string baritone in the line-up.....


----------



## wespaul (Sep 13, 2013)

How many names do they need? ESP, LTD, Edwards, and now E-II?


----------



## chassless (Sep 13, 2013)

serch777 said:


> Don't see a 6-string baritone in the line-up.....


 
yeah how come those are more and more rare ?


----------



## nugget666 (Sep 14, 2013)

wespaul said:


> How many names do they need? ESP, LTD, Edwards, and now E-II?


such a shame that movement from them


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 14, 2013)

wespaul said:


> How many names do they need? ESP, LTD, Edwards, and now E-II?



You forgot Navigator and GrassRoots .


----------



## Sofos (Sep 14, 2013)

Have always wanted one of these. Maybe the EII line will be cheaper than the ESP line over there? I mean, the Arrow in the ESP line is like 4000$. If this isn't much cheaper, i'm just gonna have to get some luthier to make me a body.


----------



## chassless (Sep 14, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


----------



## phrygian12 (Sep 14, 2013)

wespaul said:


> How many names do they need? ESP, LTD, Edwards, and now E-II?




Can you imagine trying to explain the difference to someone?

" Okay so the LTD's are for your starter guitars or experience players looking for the best bang for your buck type of guitars. Now, the Edwards is a step closer to the ESP and above the LTD line, but the LTD Elite are even closer and a step up above the LTD's and Edwards." 

" So you're saying the closest thing to an ESP is the LTD Elite?"

" Actually the E-II is the closes thing to an ESP, it's a major step up above the LTD line and a few steps up above the LTD Elite and Edwards series." 

" Great so I should get an E-II huh?"

" Wrong, actually the Navigator series is the closest thing to an ESP. It's a huge step up from the LTD, Edwards, LTD elite, and the E-II." 

" Dude .... this, just give me the lowest LTD or whatever." 

" Actually Grassroots is the lowest from an LTD, it's a step under an LTD 400 series." 

" Never mind just give me an actual ESP" 

" Do you want an ESP Standard or an Original series ESP?" 

" Seriously?...." 

" Coming soon, the S-III, it's a step above the E-II."


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2013)

that looks pretty dope


----------



## LLink2411 (Sep 15, 2013)

phrygian12 said:


> Can you imagine trying to explain the difference to someone?
> 
> " Okay so the LTD's are for your starter guitars or experience players looking for the best bang for your buck type of guitars. Now, the Edwards is a step closer to the ESP and above the LTD line, but the LTD Elite are even closer and a step up above the LTD's and Edwards."
> 
> ...


Navigator is a brand of "boutique" Gibson and Fender clones.

It is a whole 'nother ballgame.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 15, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Have always wanted one of these. Maybe the EII line will be cheaper than the ESP line over there? I mean, the Arrow in the ESP line is like 4000$. If this isn't much cheaper, i'm just gonna have to get some luthier to make me a body.



I'd love to have the E-II come with the Andromeda wings. Yes this is cheaper than the original ESP. Stu Marshall (Death Dealer, ex Dungeon) bought one and did a full custom job on it:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'd love to have the E-II come with the Andromeda wings. Yes this is cheaper than the original ESP. t:



By how much. I heard from someone that talked to ESP that changing the names (LTD Elite and E-II) allowed them to drop the price.

Actually, now that I remember, there was an article that said that using the new names allowed them to lower the price 20% from the original pre-EII/LTD Elite prices. If this is true, then I'm even more for the name change.

And if I remember...

ESP = Now custom shop
ESP Standard = North American ESP production line
E-II = Import series production like

Correct, right?


----------



## taliababa (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope to god they release this in the States.


----------



## taliababa (Sep 15, 2013)

That Arrow looks awesome. My wallet is already screaming.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And if I remember...
> 
> ESP = Now custom shop
> ESP Standard = North American ESP production line
> ...



All of the above are made in Japan, so the Standard Series is a leftover line from the export ESP catalogue, which is being gradually shut down. From Jan 2014 ESP should mean MIJ Custom Shop stuff only, we'll see. 

But the pricing is quite correct - the E-II equivalent of an ESP Standard is indeed much cheaper. That alone suggests the two lines can't coexist for long.


----------



## wespaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You forgot Navigator and GrassRoots .



Don't remind me


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 18, 2013)

that is awesome.


----------

